# SC Johnson All-In-One



## KyMama (Jun 15, 2011)

Has anyone tried this yet? I am a member of BzzAgent, and they sent me this to try. I can see the convenience in it, being able to carry all the cleaners without a tote or bucket. Just wondering if anyone is using this right now.


----------



## Phoebesmum (Jan 4, 2009)

Seems like a gadget for something that doesnt need a gadget. Not to mention I am sure it is a LOT more expensive for the quantity of cleaner you get than traditional bottles of cleaner....and WAY more expensive than items such as baking soda, vinegar, salt, borax, and lemon juice, which clean pretty much anything.


----------



## KyMama (Jun 15, 2011)

Yeah, I wouldn't have bought it because I usually make my own. I'm not sure about the price of refills. I wonder if I can refill the bottles with the stuff I make...hmm. I'm off to examine the bottles. I don't think this is what they intended when they sent it to me. lol


----------

